# lace catfish



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

Ok im starting to worry about my lace catfish I have had him for about 9mths an he is still only about 2in I figured he would be bigger by now. I know max size is 4-5in I have it in a 20g long with my shovelnose cat waiting for them to get bigger so can move them into another tank. Is there something wrong wit him or is he maybe a her cause I read females r smaller? Or should I go ahead an put him or her into the community 50g with a wide range of fish ( swordtails,bleeding heart tets, clouds,zebra danios, guppys, red tail shark, common plec, an mystery snails) dont judge the selection they have lived together for long time. Anyways could I add this lace cat to the mix im sure he will be fine what u guys/girls think? Oh ya tank has live plants ( dwarf Lilly's,onions,bamboo,apotengen?, an some plant that's red)


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Fish grow bigger faster in the largest tank possible.Seems like your 50 is peaceful so I see no reason not to move him/her(the lace cat).The shovel nose?It may eat many of your 50's residents IMO.He/she should have large tank(LARGE) with big fish(that won't fit in its mouth)which means bigger than him/her!
Hope your changing water!That makes them grow too!


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

The shovelnose im waiting till he gets a lil bigger an he is going wit Oscar but he is growing fine like he should he's about 7in wc is a weekly thing unless more is needed during feeding week it twice. But im thinking the lace cat would like the community cause there's more hiding places. I keep the tank pretty bare couple plants an a cave for shovelnose the lace usually hides behind powerhead


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

Got him\her moved seems to enjoy the bigger tank


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

Shot in the dark here but if there wasn't enough hiding for the lace it may have been stressed stunting its growth.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

That's what I was thinking or stressed that if he cam out he would get bullied by the shovelnose even the he has no nips on him


----------

